# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  I smoke weed every day...

## lxhackdxl

So, as society today is becoming more and more accustom to the idea of burning a plant and inhaling it to become "high", i thought i would start up a thread. in this section for obvious reasons, to see what the community feels about the subject. So lets begin...

So lets start off with the actual smoking of the plant. I tend to wake up in the morning, get dressed, get something to eat, take a seat on my couch and spark a bowl. That first hit of the day just sends a rush through your body only because i have been sleeping for the past 10-11 hours. From there, i take a couple rips, nothing to get me stoned off my ass, just to let my brain know, "hey i got some pot for ya". Most days i work, so i get ready for work, let the "high" ware off a little bit and i head out the door for my daily activities. 

Lunch time rolls around, my high is gone but that is ok. I work behind a computer, so for me being high, i tend to get distracted with.. owndcore.. mmochampion.. facebook.. but any way i dont have the "urge" so smoke weed while im at work. When i get home, my girlfriend usually beats me home so she either already is smoking a bowl or waits for me to walk through the door and sit down so we can smoke together. 

Not that you guys need my entire lifes story about this but it is included any way. 

I have been smoking weed every single day since i first smoke back when i turned 16. I completed high school with a 3.2 GPA. I received a technical diploma along with my regular high school diploma. I now have a full time job from what i studied while attending a tech school. And during high school, i still held 2 jobs from ym freshman year all through my senior year. These jobs both required ALOT of focus on the public, and i did NOT go to work high. 

I feel todays society looks down upon pot for a couple of reasons...

The Reagan Administration made it out to be something so bad. I understand the fact were they wanted to stop cocaine, heroin, meth and shit drugs like that out. But saying pot will kill you if you smoke it? No, just plain ignorance. My parents are 1000000% against smoking pot. Because they were brought up during that time were the "Just Say No" campaign was going on. Now that in todays society more and more are becoming acceptable to smoking pot, it is getting easier and easier to understand some of the benefits which in turns opens up your mind and possibly change the way some of the public, my parents included, may think about the so called "drug"

Im not sure as to what your guys opinion is on the legalization of it, but as a dedicated pot head i can tell you this

LEGALIZING THIS WILL 100% RUIN THE ECONOMY OF THE ENTIRE PLANET
OR
WILL OPEN UP NEW TRADE AGREEMENTS AND SKY ROCKET PROFITS.

First of all, the legalization. If the US is NOT the first country to legalize marijuana, then you will NEVER see it legalized in the US. Here is why. 
(let me say, there is not ONE country on this planet that marijuana is legal, not one, none, zero, zilch, goose egg)

Lets say Brazil did away with there marijuana laws. Now this country is "free to export/import" that so called "drug". Since it is still illegal in the United States, Brazil can not share that crop with us. 
(opinion statement)
The united states will see brazil is now importing/exporting something the US deems illegal. So now the US cuts off trades with Brazil due to the fact of the "legal drug". The US still find its illegal so allowing an import of an illegal product will open up a nation wide QQ fest of other "illegal matters". 

Now lets say another country opens up it laws and does away with theres as well. Now brazil and this other country can now "legaly" grown/manufacture/harvest this product that most of the rest of the world still find illegal. Now this can go 2 ways. The US can recognize the mass profits or they will say "no, our borders are shut off to trading to that country as well." OR The US will legalize and accept it.

Now if the United States were to legalize first. Canada will be the next one to follow almost guaranteed, then along with mexico, then down into south america. (opinion) America is one the worlds leaders/protectors. We step into war zones to help out our allies, our laws have had great impact on some of the other countries in the world to a positive degree. America is the biggest nation that is AGAINST drugs. So legalizing marijuana, will send a message and alot of countries will follow, not only because we did it, but because NOW THE US IS OPEN FOR BUSINESS!!!!

Instead of illegally trafficking it across the boarders, you can freely pass over and sell the product. 

But unfortunately this is were my opinion of "legalization" comes in hand and i can tell you why i am against it. Even as an avid pot head this is why...

The prices. For an 1/8 of an ounce of marijuana right now from a street level vendor in my area and most other areas around the US, is between $50-$65 for high grade pot. Low grade pot can be found for as little as $20-$25 an 1/8th. Now if it is legalized, the prices can go either way, it can skyrocket to over priced, or it can plum-it due to such high volume. I would assume that most avid pot smokers, such as myself, will start to grown there own crop to smoke. I think it would be a waste of time and money to grow/harvest large amounts to try and sell it, only because it is now legal and you can find some one who sells it for dirt cheap. "coffee shops" will spring up every were. Most will go out of business with in the first couple months. 

The quality of bud that will be for sale on "the streets" or at a dispensary will be low grade. The only reason it is highgrade right now at most of them is because.. it is still illegal to grow it and harvest it. So why take the risk and cultivate crappy bud when you have the same risks, same obligations, same grow time, same punishment if you get caught, if you grow the highgrade stuff? 

As for legalization goes? No thank you. I talk to way to many people that agree with my points of view, and the way i put it shows that it caan hurt the economy if we are not careful introducing it. Maybe 1 or 2 days out of the year it can be "legalized". Such as 4/20, wich is a widely known "holliday". And there is also "Hempfest". And if any of you have ever been, its just pot.. everwere.. and the police just turn the other cheek. 


But down to why i started this thread in the first place. Some people say that weed is not an addictive "drug". I can tell you the exact opposite. Its only been 5 days since i have had my last hit of marijuana. No im not quiting, its just i smoked my ENTIRE stash on new years thinkin i was going to get more but havent. In just these 4 days i can tell you this.

No energy
Cant fall asleep at night/cant stay asleep
Aggravation over the stupidest of things
Not hungry... at all... Havent eating real food in a couple of days.. no cereal doesnt count..
No motivation to do anything... i dont even want to play WoW or SC2.. WTF?
Lack of focus on anything, i cant stick to something...

This is just 5 days into it. I know mot of these symptoms would go away after a month or 2.. but do you guys really want a majority of our society being like this? If it is legalized, you can now smoke it when ever you want. Do you really want the general public to act like this? Do you want you boss to be going on his lunch break and smoking a fat ass blunt to come back into the office and have no clue WTF is going on? Business people, in charge of companies, smoking mad pot, getting dumb ****ing high, and being in charge of your money? 

I know i can tell you i have done things while im high.. and not known iv done it the next day or a couple days after? Such as come up with a superific idea!!!! Like omg this shit would be so cool!!! Its going to cost a couple million dollars to do.. you guys wanna do it? 

Thats what i think of when people say "just legalize it". You want the CEO of you bank saying something like that while stoned off his ass and than tomorrow when they come into work find out that half a million dollars just went out the window because they made a terrible investmant mistake while high? and not remember it? 

the list can go on and on and on and on... im telling you as a pot head the NEGATIVE aspects of legalization. Please if you are pro pot.. by all means speak your mind. But please consider ALL of the outcomes when it comes to it. Think of what other countries will do. Think of what little kids can now get there hands on because some jack ass 18 year old went into the store and bought it for his 12 year old brother.. dont get me wrong here and under contradiction, i love smoking, i think its amazing...

but legalizing it?

HELL ****ING NO

----------


## Remus3

I concur on most points. Like cigarettes (there is a lot of "pack a day smokers" out there, a great amount of the population won't have the self control or awareness to not lay off of it or do it at the right times.. the comfort of your house, and not dealing with financial or societal obligations.

Legalization on a mass scale would likely do more harm than good, however on a massive scale, the dirt would become cheaper and the purps would slowly go more widespread since competition would be everywhere for where you got the best high from. It would open the doors to those who don't know how to act with/around pot to do it irresponsibly, causing either a bad light for the plant in the media as it is or bring down productivity and potential gain of those still learning in schools. Like pre-21 liquor, there is a reason for the age limit; maturity and the understanding of your surroundings.

In my mind a few things would result in the legalization of mary jane, and that could be: age limit, a consumption ID, more strict laws on work and driving related fronts.(at the very minimum). Offshoot organizations would crop up denouncing it as if it were the devil, lobbyists would be pressured to figure out a way to restrict the living hell out of smoking to matters like not being able to smoke anywhere due to "contact high" effects on those around the herb smokers. It's already prevalent with the smoking & non smoking section laws.

Personally, they should keep it illegal but turn a blind eye on the regular joe's who do smoke in their own house and don't do stupid things while under the influence.
No reason to arrest me for driving home with an O that won't see the light of outside my front door, but yes to arresting me for endangering the inhabitants around me if i drove, or at work.

// I used to smoke daily, life took a turn down a different road from external circumstances, I haven't smoked any in the last 2 months.
#Good times gaming with friends

----------


## lxhackdxl

> It would open the doors to those who don't know how to act with/around pot to do it irresponsibly, causing either a bad light for the plant in the media as it is or bring down productivity and potential gain of those still learning in schools. Like pre-21 liquor, there is a reason for the age limit; maturity and the understanding of your surroundings.


This is one of my main reasons why it should not become legal. Thank you for pointing that out as i did miss mentioning it the way you did.

----------


## Aldun

> The prices. For an 1/8 of an ounce of marijuana right now from a street level vendor in my area and most other areas around the US, is between $50-$65 for high grade pot.



Seriously? I'm glad I live in Holland.
According to Google: 1 ounce = 0.0283495231 kilograms
1/8th ounce = 0,0035kg (or 3,5grams)

So you pay $50 (€39) for 3,5gram, which is €11,1 / gram
For 5 grams I would have to pay €15, so €3 / gram.


Sorry, I was just surprised by your insane prices. (Yes, I understand its because weed is virtually legal in Holland, but still..)

----------


## Murphyman20thGTI

I keep it all natural myself! 
420 is my daily motivation unlike most hopheads (that 70's show!) I smoke before I do anything literally anything not everything but alot!

I'm not saying this to be proud about it just I seem to function better do what ever I'm doing with ease! Play videogames or watch a movie smoke before during and after, to to go cut that grass smoke before during and after. It's just a normal daily part of my life

I myself have also been smoking constant since I was 15/16 and now I'm 25/26 in a month and still do it as much if not more then when I was a teen! With that being said I'm sure I could have a extra 20,000$ to my name if I didn't ever start to smoke bit that's not garrentyed either!

I feel the none smokes view is to obscure since alot of people donor know the whole story behind marijuana. 

45$ eight is average price here for the good good and the shitty shit no clue I haven't seen any seed inlast 5 or so years! Haha only since I believe in quality over quantity

----------


## [Z]em

You guys might be interested in the new program on the discovery channel called "Weed Wars". It's really good and helps people to gain a better understanding of weed from a dispensary point of view. Go check it out if you haven't already  :Smile:

----------


## Thaadevil

Might be a stupid question but...

Did any of you get addicted from first time? Never tried soo, kinda hard to get in Sweden since I'm 16&living in a small village.. x)

----------


## Murphyman20thGTI

> Might be a stupid question but...
> 
> Did any of you get addicted from first time? Never tried soo, kinda hard to get in Sweden since I'm 16&living in a small village.. x)


First off it's not addicting like everyone says!! It's more of a WANT then NEED type of high!

Also if it ur first time it can go either way as in good or bad! Alot of first timers are paranoid since it is illegal most places and won't necesarraly enjoy it as much as a daily smoke would since we ( well I myself) no longer worry about it and get to actually enjoy it!

I would say when an if you decide to smoke for the first make sure before u smoke u won't get caught and just be ready of you do. None the less try not to get worked up and enjoy it or it will be a bad high.. 

Good luck and remember it's all natural unlike all other drugs!

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have an extremely similar story to the OP. Same daily habit. Same girl waiting at home with bowl in hand for me to return from work. About the same prices too (not surprising as I'm living in the same state).

Not sure how I feel about legalization... but so glad that MA has decriminalized it. I can walk down the street with under an ounce in my pocket and only worry about getting a ticket... not getting arrested.

Parents who use drugs have children who use drugs... I blame my mother. She still smokes daily as well.

----------


## Murphyman20thGTI

Small damn world or just alot of us stoners are in Mass! i just noticed Worcester Here

----------


## lxhackdxl

> Small damn world or just alot of us stoners are in Mass! i just noticed Worcester Here



QFT!!! and damn son you guys got bomb shit out there. im on cape cod... if i want one hitter quitter shit i need to go out to plymouth or to the southshore

----------


## TehVoyager

40 an 1/8th
80 a 1/4
120 or something an Oz is what i remember growing up.

tho my GF now buys 1/8ths for around 25-35 i think.

that's Canada for you. you get what you pay for ^.^


Two things.

1: there is already countries where pot is legal. the US hasn't cut them off. so, that stands in contradiction to your opening post.

2: I've seen enough giggling idiots to know that if pot was legalized, there would be a lot of people who could handle it, and a lot more that COULDN'T.

i used to be a J a day type smoker, but gave it up about a year and a half ago. it just wasn't fun anymore for me.

----------


## lxhackdxl

I respect your points of view ^^ and i completely agree with number 2. and as for number 1, you are wrong, there is no country on this planet that has "legalized" pot. its just they turn the other check a majority of the time.

you can still look on the news and see grow ops in Holland getting busted.. coffee shops still get a fine if they over a certain amount on the property.

----------


## XGamerX

are you guys serious about the prices????

I am paying $40 for an eight of HIGH GRADE weed
$60 for a 1/4 ounce of HIGH GRADE WEED
$110 for a full ounce...

I can get 3.5 grams of low grade for $20 any day of the week...

maybe because im close to canada?

----------


## Bankshot

Having a job that requires a random drug test makes it very hard to smoke weed everyday  :Frown:  I'll have my moments where I'll cave in and smoke anyway, but it's truly an once in the blue thing for me.

----------


## Oynkeh

Used to do it a lot when i turned 18, every weekend few grams (Netherlands <3) with friends and with friends only.
We wanted more and needed more to keep it fun and so we did, i quitted (once every 2 weeks after a party but thats totally normal here at this age) but my friends did not. 

Now i am noticing how ****ed up they are.

----------


## Murphyman20thGTI

Yea alot of company's do the drug testing upon hire or frequently through out the year, so they save money on the insurance that they provide. 

If your job hunting and they ask if ur willing to take drug test and you know you will fail it is better off telling them from the get go that you may need some time before you can take it! I'm not saying tell them u smoked before you came in to the interview! Just give them a heads up and you would be surprised the respect the give your for telling them! 
Since I think it's about $100 for them to supply the drug test and if you fail they won't hire you and they lose out on that money!!

But then again your blowing up your spot, but there is a chance they themself smoke or have don it themselfs!!



Ok to last reply in thread...
I have been smoking since around 16 constantly now I will be 26 at the end of the month, and I can honestly say I dono feel it has brought ME down! Others ofcorse it effects everyone different, but I myself have had no mental or physical problems from it. I'm a high school grad, went back to school for HVAC now certified. I'm still currently working at same company for last 7 years and I'm comming up on my 1 year anniversary in April for getting married.

So I can say things are going good looking a promotion soon and we have been searching for homes. 

If I was to choose between any type of high or buzz from alcohol, weed, and all other types (yes I've tried most atleast once) I would only recomend marijuana even over alcohol because your are still fully function just might not have the motivation! Haha

----------


## dfk

> are you guys serious about the prices????
> 
> I am paying $40 for an eight of HIGH GRADE weed
> $60 for a 1/4 ounce of HIGH GRADE WEED
> $110 for a full ounce...
> 
> I can get 3.5 grams of low grade for $20 any day of the week...
> 
> maybe because im close to canada?


its not that cheap here and how good is this highgrade you speak of got a pic? cause i can show you some real nice stuff

and how does it go from 60 for a quarter to 110 for a full that should be a half zone >>

----------


## Jaerin

I pay about $375/oz for high quality fresh buds.

The reason the prices went up so much is this what they can charge in the dispensaries...

----------


## Jadd

> I pay about $375/oz for high quality fresh buds.
> 
> The reason the prices went up so much is this what they can charge in the dispensaries...


It's about the same where I live. :C

----------


## Sobel

About $350-370 an ounce of nice stuff. It's not hard to find but most people aren't willing to spend a day's earnings on an 1/8th of weed. I live in a poor area so mostly what you see is the trash from Mexico. 

I don't care about legalization but it should be decriminalized for less an ounce or less.

----------


## cording12

I just love how the original poster was more than likely high while posting

----------


## 1kaotik1

> I just love how the original poster was more than likely high while posting


OP here. Yes, you can tell how i drifted from one subject to another...

----------


## TheFreak

Weed is not addictive, at least for me it's not.

I smoked weed for a solid 13 years, everyday, several times a day. Woke up one day and threw all my pipes in the trash and gave away my weed. Haven't touched it in 2 years now but the strangest thing I noticed is I was around one of my friends a few months back and he was smoking. The smell made my stomach hurt so bad that I had to leave.

----------


## Villadsen

I've personally smoked weed for around 2 years now. I smoke less and less. Sometimes I can go without smoking for a month. I don't have any craving at all. It's a nice feeling and all, but I've tried several psychedelic drugs as well, and weed just seems very "meh" in comparison. It simply isn't special any more, in my opinion. When I started smoking, I got really high and shit, and laughed my ass off with friends every day etc. But it seems that the more you smoke as well as the more various drugs you try, weed just seems too ordinary. Smoking a joint has become like smoking a cigarette to me. The only difference being that I get insanely red eyes when smoking weed. But don't really experience that much of a personality switch. I feel that I think a bit more etc, but that's pretty much it.

Weed around here is also very expensive. 100 DKK/17,2 USD/13,4 EUR a gram. I could get an insane psychedelic trip for that much money, so weed just seems even less interesting to me. Psychedelics are overall a lot better than any weed.

I do think weed should be legalized, especially home growing. I also think mescaline cacti, opium, coca plants, mushrooms and any other illegal plant for that matter, should be legalized. I don't see how you can even think about making a plant illegal. Luckily, seeds are almost free, and mushrooms grow everywhere.

----------


## 1kaotik1

> I've personally smoked weed for around 2 years now. I smoke less and less. Sometimes I can go without smoking for a month. I don't have any craving at all. It's a nice feeling and all, but I've tried several psychedelic drugs as well, and weed just seems very "meh" in comparison. It simply isn't special any more, in my opinion. When I started smoking, I got really high and shit, and laughed my ass off with friends every day etc. But it seems that the more you smoke as well as the more various drugs you try, weed just seems too ordinary. Smoking a joint has become like smoking a cigarette to me. The only difference being that I get insanely red eyes when smoking weed. But don't really experience that much of a personality switch. I feel that I think a bit more etc, but that's pretty much it.
> 
> Weed around here is also very expensive. 100 DKK/17,2 USD/13,4 EUR a gram. I could get an insane psychedelic trip for that much money, so weed just seems even less interesting to me. Psychedelics are overall a lot better than any weed.
> 
> I do think weed should be legalized, especially home growing. I also think mescaline cacti, opium, coca plants, mushrooms and any other illegal plant for that matter, should be legalized. I don't see how you can even think about making a plant illegal. Luckily, seeds are almost free, and mushrooms grow everywhere.


It can have its addicting traits to it. Like i was saying the the first post, its not like "oh my god i need to smoke right now", its a "oh i would rather smoke before i go do something". 

And like you said, the longer you use it, the less of a "high" you get. When i first started i would zone out for a couple hours in my car with who ever i was with and laugh hysterically at nothing. Now its just a mellow mood high... i just get relaxed and sit there.. 

Now i have never tried the "im going to quit for a month so when i smoke i get really high" think yet, but if any of you have tried it, what was your experience? And im not talking about you noob smokers that are 15 years old.. I want to know from the prolonged stonners that smoke on a regular basis.. What was your experience with quiting for a while and then start smoking again. Did it give you the massive high like you use to get? 

And for the past 2-3 months i have been smoking low grade buds, and on those very rare occasions when i do get to smoke a blunt of some high grade shit, its a nice happy go lucky high. Very talkative and laughable.

----------


## Villadsen

> It can have its addicting traits to it. Like i was saying the the first post, its not like "oh my god i need to smoke right now", its a "oh i would rather smoke before i go do something". 
> 
> And like you said, the longer you use it, the less of a "high" you get. When i first started i would zone out for a couple hours in my car with who ever i was with and laugh hysterically at nothing. Now its just a mellow mood high... i just get relaxed and sit there.. 
> 
> Now i have never tried the "im going to quit for a month so when i smoke i get really high" think yet, but if any of you have tried it, what was your experience? And im not talking about you noob smokers that are 15 years old.. I want to know from the prolonged stonners that smoke on a regular basis.. What was your experience with quiting for a while and then start smoking again. Did it give you the massive high like you use to get? 
> 
> And for the past 2-3 months i have been smoking low grade buds, and on those very rare occasions when i do get to smoke a blunt of some high grade shit, its a nice happy go lucky high. Very talkative and laughable.


Personally, not smoking for a month won't change that much. You will require less weed in order to get high, but the high itself is still very mellow like usually.

----------


## HankFriend

From my own experience, I want to tell you that doing it every day is harmful.

----------

